# Japanese Kanna



## Mr.Magnus (Jan 23, 2014)

I decided to buy a old kanna to fix. A old rusty japanese kanna that needed some time on the stones.. After a long time on DMT to straight out the bevel i took it to the naturals. when i finished I tried using a few diffrent stones to bring out the lines in the softer steel. from Uchigumori to tomo fingerstones, with no success i just got a kasumi finish with diffrent mist/fog on the KU but no lines. Then i took my coticule with 0 pressure and water running constantly on the stone, this worked pretty well and the lines could now be seen.
This was a fun experiment and something im very new to


----------



## seward (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice work. I knew there was a reason I was saving my old coticule.......


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## jklip13 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice Kamaji! what does the back look like?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jan 23, 2014)

jklip13 said:


> Nice Kamaji! what does the back look like?



Thanks. No idea what Kamaji is but im gonna guess the old scrap steel used for the softer steel? 

Took a pic for u. It's the one to the right.


----------



## jklip13 (Jan 23, 2014)

bingo, Kamaji is salvaged cast iron from bridges, ships chains, anchors...


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jan 24, 2014)

jklip13 said:


> bingo, Kamaji is salvaged cast iron from bridges, ships chains, anchors...



Ok nice. Do you know what time period this kanna was made?


----------



## jklip13 (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know a lot about Kanna but my boss who does says that this that style of layering the Kamaji like that is very old. I'll see if he has any more info


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jan 24, 2014)

jklip13 said:


> I don't know a lot about Kanna but my boss who does says that this that style of layering the Kamaji like that is very old. I'll see if he has any more info



That would be great! thanks.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 24, 2014)

After some Google-Fu caused by not knowing what the hell a Kanna was, I've since learned that these are the blades that get mounted into a plane. Beautiful work as always Magnus, thanks for sharing!


----------

